
3d Printing from Minecraft with Mineways - DanBC
http://repraprip.blogspot.com/2012/01/tutorial-printing-from-minecraft-with.html
======
evincarofautumn
On the rational side, this is obvious, and I’m surprised it hadn’t been done
already. On the geek side, this is bloody cool and made me squee. Just saying.

